# Kubota KH21



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone ever heard of this mini ex? Can't find any specs on it online. Its in pretty good shape. I got like 10 other pics of it, if I can figure out how to post them I will. 

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/bfs/3634293136.html


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Gotta be a KX21, not KH. Typo I'm guessing.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow. Were did you find one of those? My father had one for years. It was like the first Kubota minis on the market. It has the wobble stick controls but all in all that was one hell of a machine. I can't believe he sold it for almost what he paid for it with almost 12 years of use. Please post some pics. If you can.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Just found out by doing some research, its a "grey market" machine, meaning someone imported with out Kubota consent to do so. Hmm...probably should pass on this one I guess.

http://www.kubota.com/priorproduct/GrayMarketList.aspx


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Will said:


> Just found out by doing some research, its a "grey market" machine, meaning someone imported with out Kubota consent to do so. Hmm...probably should pass on this one I guess.
> 
> http://www.kubota.com/priorproduct/GrayMarketList.aspx


Gray market stuff is just as good as domestic stuff...until you need parts.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

pics on the way


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

SewerRat said:


> Gray market stuff is just as good as domestic stuff...until you need parts.


That would scare me off.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I used kubota excavation equipment before, can't remember the models but always solid equipment, no issues. Hydraulics never waivered in the rock quarry we call dirt in kentucky.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Ours was gray market iron to. There's some truth to the parts issue. We have found that the dealer has to sell you parts as long as it says kubota. The only problem we had was the manual was in Japanese but you could cross reference to an american machine.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That ain't a bad price. Do the tracks suck in?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

....


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

...


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice unit. It won't let you down.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Those older Kubotas are real strong machines, engine parts are not hard to get but hydraulic track motors and things might be. The seller knew it was gray market when he bought it and he knows it's gray market now so he should move a little on the price, the price is pretty good now actually what pound machine is that 7500lb ?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Cuda said:


> Those older Kubotas are real strong machines, engine parts are not hard to get but hydraulic track motors and things might be. The seller knew it was gray market when he bought it and he knows it's gray market now so he should move a little on the price, the price is pretty good now actually what pound machine is that 7500lb ?



Yeah I think it is around 6-7k lbs. Yes it will dig to 7'9' witch is not that great considering it is that heavy and wide of machine.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

The blade looks great which means they haven't been hanging it with the bucket. Really nice looking machine.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Make a check list. Might want to consult with a equipment mechanic.

Check for worn out bushings, they are expensive to replace.
Look around on it for taped up wiring, 
worn areas on the hoses, 
not to mention how well it runs, 
cylinder seals, tracks. 
Check that safety's are operational as this is a big sign of neglect and lack of maintenance.
Double check cleanliness of fluids.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

SewerRat said:


> Gray market stuff is just as good as domestic stuff...until you need parts.


Grey market ???


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Grey market ???


Read the post I wrote above the quote you quoted


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Grey market ???


Gray market is stuff that was not produced for america but is in america. Its in other countries also. An example of gray market items would be right hand drive cars. I learned about the gray market because of motorcycles. Mostly imported just for racing.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Grey market ???





Will said:


> Read the post I wrote above the quote you quoted





dclarke said:


> Gray market is stuff that was not produced for america but is in america. Its in other countries also. An example of gray market items would be right hand drive cars. I learned about the gray market because of motorcycles. Mostly imported just for racing.


Sheesh, guys, give Tex a break. He's from Texas, he most likely forgot what you wrote, Will, by the time he finished reading my post.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

SewerRat said:


> Sheesh, guys, give Tex a break. He's from Texas, he most likely forgot what you wrote, Will, by the time he finished reading my post.


Thanks. A hold on what wer we talking about ??


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Machine has been used as a tornado shelter digger the last few years, so it has gotten some use. Not sure what it was before that. Even if parts would be hard to come by, I figure at worst I could at least use it a year or so and sell it for what if not more than what I could pay for it.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

If you need parts pm me. There is a parts depot in Columbus ohio that still carries all the parts for that machine. Like I said we had ours for years and still ran strong when we sold her. She's a waterproofing machine now.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

What worries me about the machine also is it is wide at 57 1/2". That's awfully wide to get into backyards, but then again it's within my budget. Just have to take down the fence


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

If I bought something that was near 60" wide I would want it to at least be able to dig 9 feet and 10 would be better. Most of the smaller minis in the 44" range can dig 6 to 7 feet.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Epox said:


> Check for worn out bushings, they are expensive to replace.


We just did the pins and bushings on the bottom end of the stick (bucket linkage) and the blade on our KX 121-3. Pins and bushings cost us around $1500 and a local shop installed them for just under $500. That is buying factory bushings from a Kubota dealer.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Going to look at the Kubota KH21 this morning. Any pointers on what to look for? Any red flags I should look for?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Set the bucket down and carefully push down then lift. Observe if the house wobbles on the undercarriage. The swing bearing is a huge job to replace.

Other than that, check each pivot point the same way for pin and bushing wear.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The machine was in decent shape, but was slower than a tortoise. It reved up fine and had power, but was the slowest mini ex I've ever been on. Also one of the sticks seemed too loose .


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

You think be slow like that is a issue? Seemed to have power, but everything moved in slow motion....


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

only be an issue if you want to get it done in a timely fashion.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I would say cycle time is a big factor although in our type of work such as sewers you often be in tight quarters carefully picking away and you wouldn't notice it as much. However in open spaces or on deep lines where you are all about bailing dirt as fast as possible you would definitely notice it IMO.

I wonder if it would perk up once the oil was warm or if a hydraulic filter change would help???


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

He claims it was slow when he bought it and it hasn't gotten any slower. It's a 1980's machine so maybe that is how they where at the time. Still think it is too wide to be a good plumbing excavator, then again for the price it would pay for itself in no time. Might start putting in some tornado shelters with it too, would be a great machine for that.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Well I went on and got the Kubota KH 21. The price was too good for me to pass up. I got it for much less than the add showed, so I feel really good about it. I wish It wasn't so wide and heavy, but for what I paid for it I can still go and get a smaller mini ex or even a micro mini ex(love to get one of these, they weight close 2K and dig to 5-6' and are 29" wide min).


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Pics


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Well I went on and got the Kubota KH 21. The price was too good for me to pass up. I got it for much less than the add showed, so I feel really good about it. I wish It wasn't so wide and heavy, but for what I paid for it I can still go and get a smaller mini ex or even a micro mini ex(love to get one of these, they weight close 2K and dig to 5-6' and are 29" wide min).


Now you have to get a set of Satan's Dentures for it. :yes:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Now you have to get a set of Satan's Dentures for it. :yes:


Do you like those bad-to-the-bone teeth you put on, Biz?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> Do you like those bad-to-the-bone teeth you put on, Biz?


I'll never operate my mini without them. Best $50 I ever spent. :yes:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I've looked at them but I'm always afraid I might puncture or damage something underground before I felt it. For example when digging for a main to do a tap I might feel the pipe and know it's time to get out the shovel but with those I'm afraid I'd be repairing the main. Same thing I have occasionally dug up a gas line that wasn't marked, or power conduit, etc. Often if I am actually looking to uncover something I use a bucket with a smooth edge (no teeth). But the unexpected happens occasionally.

That hasn't been a problem? And don't get me wrong, I have damage utilities I didn't know about in the past. Just last fall I dug up a power main and ruined a pad-mount transformer by pulling the cable through the conduit hard enough to break the lugs inside the transformer box. I didn't have to pay for that one because the locators had missed it but my fear is grounded.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> I've looked at them but I'm always afraid I might puncture or damage something underground before I felt it. For example when digging for a main to do a tap I might feel the pipe and know it's time to get out the shovel but with those I'm afraid I'd be repairing the main. Same thing I have occasionally dug up a gas line that wasn't marked, or power conduit, etc. Often if I am actually looking to uncover something I use a bucket with a smooth edge (no teeth). But the unexpected happens occasionally.
> 
> That hasn't been a problem? And don't get me wrong, I have damage utilities I didn't know about in the past. Just last fall I dug up a power main and ruined a pad-mount transformer by pulling the cable through the conduit hard enough to break the lugs inside the transformer box. I didn't have to pay for that one because the locators had missed it but my fear is grounded.


Yeah, they do make for great utility locators. 

But with our soil conditions those teeth are a must have in my book. We do a lot of hand excavating to find the utilities and use a demo hammer with a clay spade as well.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

In our soil I'd have them worn down to a round knob in a month. Those sharp points wouldn't stay sharp for long scraping on solid rock.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

SewerRat said:


> I've looked at them but I'm always afraid I might puncture or damage something underground before I felt it. For example when digging for a main to do a tap I might feel the pipe and know it's time to get out the shovel but with those I'm afraid I'd be repairing the main. Same thing I have occasionally dug up a gas line that wasn't marked, or power conduit, etc. Often if I am actually looking to uncover something I use a bucket with a smooth edge (no teeth). But the unexpected happens occasionally.
> 
> That hasn't been a problem? And don't get me wrong, I have damage utilities I didn't know about in the past. Just last fall I dug up a power main and ruined a pad-mount transformer by pulling the cable through the conduit hard enough to break the lugs inside the transformer box. I didn't have to pay for that one because the locators had missed it but my fear is grounded.


Amen to that. 

I prefer smooth buckets until I hit the hard stuff. Then I like to be able to bolt on the teeth. A smooth bucket has saved me from tearing out expensive utilities more than once. 

Of course, we probably have some of the softer soil to be found down here, for the most part.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

You think the 1.56 on the rating plate means it's 1.56 tons?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

That sure looks like more than a 1.56 metric ton machine but it's possible I guess (3432 lbs )

How many hp is it?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I beleive 19 or 21hp


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

My money says that rig weighs 5 tons plus. Those things are heavy.
They have 4 sizes where I rent them, and the biggest they have is apprx that size and it weighs around 7 tons. The next down is 5 tons and so on.
Sure is a sweet looking machine Will.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The guy I got it from thinks it was 6,000-7,000 lbs. I'll contract Kubota and see if they know. I'd much rather it be in the 3,000-4,000 lbs range.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That extra weight will have its advantages.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Will said:


> The guy I got it from thinks it was 6,000-7,000 lbs. I'll contract Kubota and see if they know. I'd much rather it be in the 3,000-4,000 lbs range.


My money is on the previous owners guestimate. And while the weight has working advantages as Biz mentioned, it also means making sure your trailor and axles are rated to carry the machine with ease. My Case skid steer is 5k lb.s and a trailor I used to haul it on was rated for the same. I was backing the trailor with the skid steer on it up my driveway and the tongue folded literally like a suit case. The trailor I have now is rated 12k lbs and doesn't know it's on there. It can easily haul 16k but I'd have to upgrade the axles.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Will..... um..... how long have you been a "Discount Remodeler?"

:laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> Will..... um..... how long have you been a "Discount Remodeler?"
> 
> :laughing:


10 years or so????? Lol it's not mine


----------

